
Hearing Music in Noise, Martin Hairer Wins the Fields Medal - digital55
http://www.simonsfoundation.org/quanta/20140808-in-mathematical-noise-one-who-heard-music/
======
matthewwiese
If you enjoyed this video like I did, there are ones on each recipient:

Maryam:
[http://www.simonsfoundation.org/quanta/20140812-a-tenacious-...](http://www.simonsfoundation.org/quanta/20140812-a-tenacious-
explorer-of-abstract-surfaces/)

Manjul: [http://www.simonsfoundation.org/quanta/20140812-the-
musical-...](http://www.simonsfoundation.org/quanta/20140812-the-musical-
magical-number-theorist/)

Artur:
[http://www.simonsfoundation.org/quanta/20140812-a-brazilian-...](http://www.simonsfoundation.org/quanta/20140812-a-brazilian-
wunderkind-who-calms-chaos/)

And Subhash, winner of the Rolf Nevanlinna prize:
[http://www.simonsfoundation.org/quanta/20140812-a-grand-
visi...](http://www.simonsfoundation.org/quanta/20140812-a-grand-vision-for-
the-impossible/)

------
chillingeffect
I hadn't heard of these "Stochastic Partial Differential Equations," but
here's a "mini-course" on them:

[http://www.math.rochester.edu/people/faculty/cmlr/Preprints/...](http://www.math.rochester.edu/people/faculty/cmlr/Preprints/Utah-
Summer-School.pdf)

And here's his famous paper "A Theory of Regularity Structures":
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1303.5113v4.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1303.5113v4.pdf)

------
sp332
I read: _the manuscript must have been downloaded into his brain by a more
intelligent alien race_ , and thought, "oh! he must be Austrian." Sure enough,
he is. The famous mathemeticians seem to come up with crazy ideas that no one
else is thinking about.

------
frabbit
Any opinions on how Amadeus Pro stacks up against Audacity?

[http://www.hairersoft.com/pro.html](http://www.hairersoft.com/pro.html)
[http://audacity.sourceforge.net/](http://audacity.sourceforge.net/)

~~~
chillingeffect
Amadeus Lite/Pro seems to be Mac only (so I can't actually try it out right
now) and closed source. Its screenshots make it appear to be very minimal. I
have no idea what the value proposition is. The "repair" functions it touts
appear to comparable to the standard Audacity ones. Sorry to be negative, but
if I didn't know it was written by a brilliant scientist, I would have rapidly
dismissed it.

